# Attic Stairs



## thom943 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a question for some of you veterans out there! I mainly do kitchen remodels, but for some strange reason I have had some customers that want me to install those pre-fabed attic stairs, I have never installed those befor...Are they Difficult? What would you guys charge to install those? The ones that fit between the trusses and the ones that are a little wider and you would have to modify the framing? I'd appreciate the input fellas...Thanks?


----------



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

Real easy if the framing doesn't have to be modified. If it does, then try to find a smaller ladder. I'd figure about 4 hours for an average changeout (doing it solo). I've done them in an hour before, but its taken me as long as 5 because of frame modification and drywall and trim replacement. Try not to mess up the trim if it has it, as the new one should be able to sit right on top of it and save you the hassle of adjusting it.


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Charge em for a days work.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

The stairs themselves are the easy part--it should take two guys about 3 hours to install a set, starting from a drywalled ceiling, cutting & framing, installation & casing trim. Cut that to two hours once you've done a few (give or take depending on how much framing you have to modify). You can do it alone, but I wouldn't advise it on ceilings over 8' (i.e. garage ceilings).

Be very very careful with trusses. Trusses are not meant to be cut and headered off the way you can with stick framed joists. If the layout is less than the required rough opening width (usually 22" or so) you are out of luck. To cut them would compromise their integrity and can cause sways in the roof. Also, most are not meant to carry loads in the attic area. DO NOT CUT TRUSSES. 

Even a stick framed ceiling should be looked at to be sure it can carry the load of #$## that most people will cram up there once you give them access to it. Check the size & span of the members & be sure you tell them they can crack the drywall if they load too much crap up there.

I recently fixed a garage ceiling that had been framed with 26' 2x6s. It was barely sturdy enough to support the drywall & GDOs...

I usually tell clients that unless the ceiling has been framed like a traditional living space floor, anything more than a few boxes and christmas ornaments is too much to put up there.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

In my area garage lids have to be 1 hr fire rated and i don't believe those stairs can meet that requirement. And as the other guys mentioned mods on the framing can be tricky... I have never installed a set but I would figure a day + any engineering.


----------



## Paul Nee (Mar 10, 2005)

Werner In my opinion makes the best attic stairs (metal) there's usually no cutting involved . The legs are adjustable no cutting in most cases . I've done a handful over the years . I've charged as much as $900.00 on a couple of these . I've found that people will pay a little more for conveinance.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Paul Nee said:


> Werner In my opinion makes the best attic stairs (metal) there's usually no cutting involved . The legs are adjustable no cutting in most cases . I've done a handful over the years . I've charged as much as $900.00 on a couple of these . I've found that people will pay a little more for conveinance.


I've just checked the werners out the other day but they didn't have any 25 1/2 x 54 ,only the 22" ,i thought it pointless to shrink the opening,but i did like the werner better than the wood ladders.the 22" was only about $40.00 more.The adjustable leg is a home run.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

the way we do it is to cut trim for stairs and install on floor using pin nails. leave 1/8 reveal all around door. then pick it up place on your head and walk up ladder with finish nailer hanging on pouch.raise stairs into opening have some on look to make sure it looks square then finish nail through casing into framing,come down ladder and use string to open stairs.go back up ladder and nail and screw through inside of jamb. cut ladder to fit floor and your done. takes about 15 mins at the most


----------



## embe78 (Jun 25, 2006)

mmike032 the way you said is the way to go it used to take 2 guys 45 min then i got a new guy who showed me that trick ,you should see my jaw drop:notworthy


----------

